# Some Walker trade ideas



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Antoine Walker
Tariq Abdul-Wahad
for 
Kelvin Cato
Maurice Taylor

Reason: We get Taylor's big contract but we give up TAW's contract. W get 2 players that can play D. Cato can be a menace in the middle.

Antoine Walker
Tariq Abdul-Wahad
Shawn Bradley
for
Tyson Chandler
Antonio Davis
Jerome Williams

Reason: Chandler's health is a risk but a risk that I would be willing to take. We get 2 big long contracts and lose 2 big contracts. We become a team that can play D and will fight for the ball.

Antoine Walker
Shawn Bradley
Tony Delk
for
Nick Van Exel
Troy Murphy
Popeye Jones

Reason: We get our old 6th man back. Murphy to me will be a star. He can shoot outside like Toine but also can go inside and post up also.

Dallas:
Antoine Walker
for
P.J. Brown
Courtney Alexander
Daniel Santiago

New Orleans:
P.J. Brown
George Lynch
Courtney Alexander
for
Antoine Walker
Erick Strickland

Milwaukee:
Erick Strickland
Daniel Santiago
for 
George Lynch

Reason: We get a good PF who can really help on D. Santiago can help out at C.

Lineups after Trades:
C-Cato
PF-Nowitzki
SF-Howard
SG-Finley
PG-Nash
Bench: Jamison, Daniels, Taylor, Fortson, and Najera

C-Nowitzki
PF-Chandler
SF-Howard
SG-Finley
PG-Nash
Bench: Jamison, Daniels, Davis, Williams, Fortson, and Najera

C-Nowitzki
PF-Murphy
SF-Howard
SG-Finley
PG-Nash
Bench: Jamison, NVE, Daniels, Fortson, and Najera

C-Brown
PF-Nowitzki
SF-Howard
SG-Finley
PG-Nash
Bench: Jamison, Daniels, Alexander, Fortson, and Najera

We would probably have to add picks on for some. Post your opinions.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

The GS trade is intriguing because of Troy Murphy. I'm a big fan of his. It would be nice to have NVE back too.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I wouldnt trade away Shawn Bradley. Hes the closest Dallas has to an effective center. I dont think that Houston will give up Cato, or at least until Yaos conditioning gets better.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Move him with Bradley for Big Z!


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> I wouldnt trade away Shawn Bradley. Hes the closest Dallas has to an effective center. I dont think that Houston will give up Cato, or at least until Yaos conditioning gets better.


Yeah but the times I did move him we got someone better back.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Walker
Jamison

for

AK47


do u rekon theyd do that


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Walker
> Jamison
> 
> ...


The salaries don't match and the mavs would get raped in that deal.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Walker for Ratliff?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> The salaries don't match and the mavs would get raped in that deal.


I don't think we do. I mean AK47 is becoming Utah's franchise player.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

There is basically no possible way for us to get AK47 so I came up with this idea:
Ruben Patterson
Derek Anderson
Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Theo Ratliff
for
Antoine Walker
Antwain Jamison
Eduardo Najera
Danny Fortson

Reasons:
We improve A LOT on defense. Abdur-Rahim and Ratliff both expire next year. So we could go after T-Mac.Portland can still be a tough team but loses some more of that Jailblazers idea gone with Patterson. They also get rid of DA's contract.

Two lineups:
C-Ratliff
PF-Abdur-Rahim
SF-Nowitzki
SG-Finley
PG-Nash

C-Randolph
PF-Walker
SF-Jamison
SG-Miles
PG-Stoudamire


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Then we could do this trade with Chicago:
Michael Finley
Jon Stefansson
Tony Delk
Shawn Bradley
for
Tyson Chandler
Marcus Fizer
Jerome Williams
Eddie Robinson

Reasons: Chandler can still rest his injuries to get himself to full health but can still play some good minutes. He gets to learn from one of the shot blockers ever Theo and from Dirk, Shareef, and Jerome. He can take over when Shareef leaves in FA. Williams can be our new Najera. Robinson can bring some excitement off the bench. Nash, Anderson, and Patterson can continue to tutor Howard and Daniels. Chicagp gets rid of 2 big contracts and gets Mike back in Chicago.
So then we would look like this:
C-Ratliff
PF-Abdur-Rahim
SF-Nowitzki
SG-Howard
PG-Nash
Bench:
Daniels, Chandler, Anderson, Williams, Robinson, Fizer, and Patterson


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> I don't think we do. I mean AK47 is becoming Utah's franchise player.


I think the Mavs could get MUCH more for Walker's 14 million contract (who btw isn't a bad player either) and Jamison. That's two All-Stars for AK? I like AK a lot, but IMO people are overrating him.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the Mavs could get MUCH more for Walker's 14 million contract (who btw isn't a bad player either) and Jamison. That's two All-Stars for AK? I like AK a lot, but IMO people are overrating him.


maybe but he would be the defensive saviour that Dallas so desperately needs, Walkers playing like **** n in Utah he could jack up shots like he was in Boston. Jamison could become a 20-8-4 guy and help Jazz heaps while we get AK, help us in blocks, steals, he would be awesome

C - Acquire sum1 - Bradley
PF - Dirk
SF - AK47
SG - Finley
PG - Nash

Bench - Daniels, Howards, Najera.. Now thats a pretty good dfensive team


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

There is no way we can get him because his contract is too low unless the Jazz can take on all that money.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Ruben Patterson
> Derek Anderson
> Shareef Abdur-Rahim
> ...


I don't think that Portland will accept this proposal... Ratliff is an important part of Portland defense...

a Ruben-SAR for Walker or Jamison-Abdul-Wahad may works



> Michael Finley
> Jon Stefansson
> Tony Delk
> Shawn Bradley
> ...


No way Dallas would want to part with Finley for this!
I think is more realistic Walker or Jamison instead of him...

And about all... I think that my Dallas-Miami proposal may work better...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think that Portland will accept this proposal... Ratliff is an important part of Portland defense...
> ...


I said that we should probably add picks.





> No way Dallas would want to part with Finley for this!
> I think is more realistic Walker or Jamison instead of him...
> 
> And about all... I think that my Dallas-Miami proposal may work better...


We would only do this if we could do the 1st deal.


----------

